
Ask HN: Should I get a mechanical keyboard? - dbalan
I use an ergonomic keyboard at work (MS natural 4000), I am pretty much satisfied with it though my pinky starts to pain if i type too much than my average. I need to get a keyboard for home - should I stick with what I use or try a mechanical KB (i&#x27;ve never used one before).
======
jtth
I use a Kinesis ([https://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage-for-pc-
mac/](https://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage-for-pc-mac/)), which is a
mechanical keyboard with an ergonomic layout. It saved my wrists while writing
my master's thesis. I use an MS 4k for a while, but the Kinesis is lightyears
ahead in terms of comfort.

It takes about a week to learn to type on it, as the columnar layout is very
different, and I had to learn to retype some characters (like x, c, and v).
It's easy to switch back and forth between typical keyboards and the kinesis,
so nothing's lost in the learning.

~~~
kps
I've used these since '98 (and my first one is still in use, through and ADB-
to-USB adapter). For someone with pinky pain, they have the likely advantage
that there are no long stretches (backspace, return) or tight curls
(control/alt/meta). As a vi user, I map Escape to the Kinesis' ‘Delete’ thumb
key, symmetrical with Enter, and also swap the up & down arrows to match J &
K. Emacs folks will have analogous suggestions.

------
falcolas
To address pinky pain (based solely on my own experience, this is not
ergonomic or medical advice), yes. In my experience, the most painful thing
about typing for my fingers is the impact from bottoming out the keys while
typing (which is required to activate the membrane switches found in most
inexpensive keyboards). You'll want to learn how to type without bottoming out
the keys (or pick up some o-rings to soften the landing), but absolutely yes.

I would recommend the Cherry MX Brown switches: they require less effort to
push down than other switches, but still offer some tactile feedback when
they're activated. If you're comfortable relying on muscle memory instead of
tactile feedback, then the red switches will be a real joy to use. Blues are
nice, but in your typical office situation they are almost universally
reviled.

One advantage of going for reds - there are a number of game peripheral
manufacturers which offer keyboards based on the Cherry MX Red.

~~~
ethbro
As someone who was on the fence for a while, I ended up getting a CMStorm
TriggerZ in Cherry MX Brown (SGK-6010-GKCM1). My thoughts:

Drop the extra cash and order a key sampler set e.g.
[http://www.amazon.com/Max-Keyboard-Keycap-Cherry-
Sampler/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Max-Keyboard-Keycap-Cherry-
Sampler/dp/B00N6DXTW4/)

Assemble and set the sampler next to your current keyboard. Play around with
it for a while. It makes a great stress-ball-like "thinking" activity! Swap
the keys around, so you get a semi-blind test.

Research the switch activation points and feel them when you use that switch
type. F.ex. Browns activate halfway down, but you won't know that using
unconnected keys.

Figure out which switch feels the best to you. Research keyboards that provide
that switch type as an option.

Purchase, making sure to get the correct SKU. Websites and resellers can be
terrible about listing an SKU for one color of switch, then using the flavor
text that specifies another color.

The only bad thing about having a mechanical keyboard for me is being on the
road and not having it with me. ;)

------
Avitas
Two of the better keyboard websites for perusing details and opinions are
DeskThority ([http://deskthority.net/](http://deskthority.net/)) and GeekHack
([https://geekhack.org/](https://geekhack.org/)).

For those wanting real-time guidance, point your IRC client to the FreeNode
network (irc.freenode.net) or go to their webchat here:

[https://webchat.freenode.net](https://webchat.freenode.net)

...and pop in to the #geekhack channel.

These expert sites and chat rooms can be a great help because there are a lot
of potentially important details about key switches, layouts, firmware
variations, key cap styles / materials and other characteristics that you may
want more information prior to making a purchase.

~~~
Artemis2
/r/MechanicalKeyboards has a very large and active community, with a great
wiki that documents everything you may want to know before making the big
jump:

[https://reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards](https://reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards)

[https://reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki](https://reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki)

------
RogerL
You have a million or so replies saying yes. I'll say no, not necessarily.

I have grievous RSI issues. They mostly evaporated by going to chicklet
boards. Your fingers go through a very minor range of motion with them. Notice
how some of the replies caution you to not press the keys the whole way? Same
thing.

Now any kind of full key keyboard feels sludgey and requiring of an inordinate
amount of work.

I am less accurate (and thus less fast) on a chicklet board because of the
reduced tactile feedback of where I am on the keys, but it is so worth it to
be able to type all day and not be crippled at the end of it. I'm a very good
touch typist and don't 'enjoy' the chicklet experience, but it really makes a
huge difference in the ergonomics. YMMV.

~~~
0942v8653
I don't have anything close to RSI, but with hand pain a chicklet keyboard was
quite painful for me because of the small range of motion. Maybe I just type
too heavy, but the mechanical keyboard I'm typing this on right now feels much
better.

------
ubojan
I have Cooler Master Storm Rapid I mechanical backlit keyboard. It's pretty
compact as it doesn't have numerical keyboard. It has nice light effects as it
pretty configurable. I am not really impressed with this keyboard - I make a
lot typing mistakes, it's very sensitive. For comparison, I can type faster
and with fewer typing mistakes on Lenovo e325 laptop keyboard. It costs about
100euro in my country.

I don't have experience with other mechanical keyboards, so i would appreciate
if someone can compare it to other mechanical keyboards.

~~~
danmanstx
I also have this keyboard. I find it to be really solidly built and the
lighting effects are a nice touch, but would agree that it doesn't seem to
make my typing any better then using the keyboard on my macbook pro. FWIW, I
originally got the keyboard with brown switches but then sent it back for blue
switches and that seemed to make a big different in how it felt. What type of
switches did you get?

~~~
ninjakeyboard
It's only better than using your macbook pro if you use emacs so you can mash
control with your palm - can't do that on a macbook keyboard.

~~~
danmanstx
ha, that works pretty well! I currently have cntrl mapped to my caps lock
button and mainly use that though.

------
mdhgriffiths
I love the satisfaction of using a mechanical keyboard. The clicking sensation
felt as each key has it's own distinct sound while LOC run down my screen.
_Though I know for a fact that my co-workers do not feel the same way as I
do._

Many years ago a classic Model M [1] landed on my desk and was great for a few
weeks until I found it broken and used as a doorstop. Hmm.. No-one saw
anything.

Spent the next few years on whatever run-of-the-mill logitech/microsoft
keyboard came by way. Then I discovered Das Keyboard [2] which was great! It
was fully worn in after many heavy metal code sessions (headphones on, mid-day
in a room full of colleagues). Maybe I'm a bit overly aggressive with my
typing, as soon after I had reluctantly switched to using Das Keyboard
"Silent" Model. Another great keyboard, but still not soo silent.

To tell the same story twice - it just didn't work out. My daily typer at the
office is now the Matias Quiet Pro [3]. It gets the job done at a reasonable
decibel level - or so I think. Moral of the story (if there were any) -
respect those who work around you. Any keyboard will do the trick. I should
also be more gentle with this thing.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_M_keyboard](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Model_M_keyboard)
[2]
[http://www.daskeyboard.com/products/](http://www.daskeyboard.com/products/)
[3] [http://matias.ca/quietpro/pc/](http://matias.ca/quietpro/pc/)

~~~
bbradley406
The company I bought my mechanical keyboard from sells sets of O-rings that go
under the key-caps[1] to reduce noise. They won't fit on every keyboard, but
one could easily find different O-rings that do. I don't use them because
noise isn't an issue in my situation, and I enjoy the sound of the key
bottoming out. For those in open offices though, they might make the
difference between tranquility and having your keyboard used as a doorstop(!)

[1] [http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-o-
ri...](http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/cherry-mx-rubber-o-ring-switch-
dampeners-125pcs.html)

------
BrianEatWorld
I have the opposite setup, I use a mechanical at work and an MS Natural 4000
at home.

To be honest, I don't notice much of a difference in strain between the two
and would even suggest that simply having two types may be beneficial. I do
enjoy using my mechanical keyboard more. It certainly feels faster and you get
a bit of a high when really pounding out lines of code, just because of the
sound, but I don't know that its fast enough to warrant the price difference.

~~~
freehunter
With a mere anecdote, I would also suggest having two kinds. Remember, the
strain is a _repetitive_ stress injury. Mechanical keyboards may be able to
cut down on it, but RSI can still happen. I was getting pain in my wrist from
using a mouse, so I switched to a trackball. I loved it so much that I bought
one for work, too. A few weeks went by and suddenly I was having sharp pains
in my thumb and after another week I was unable to move my thumb. I switched
back to a regular mouse at work, keeping the trackball at home, and it
balanced out.

So in my limited experience, just making sure you're load-balancing the stress
you put on your hands every day makes a big difference. Not sure if this will
hold true for a mechanical keyboard vs a regular keyboard, as it may not be
enough of a difference. But it might.

------
megaman22
I've never been able to get behind the ergonomic keyboards - I haven't really
run into the RSI issues yet, and the weird layout is too difficult for me to
get used to, particularly when I'm switching between desktops and laptops all
the time.

I have a Das Keyboard (unlabeled, unfortunately) at home and a Logitech G710+
at work. The Logitech is technically a gaming keyboard or something, so it has
a weird set of six mappable function keys on the left edge, which threw me off
for a while, and I also found the CapsLock key far too easy to hit, so I just
took the keycap off. The Das Keyboard is pretty vanilla, although I do wish I
had gotten the one with labeled keycaps, but Amazon was out of stock at the
time.

Overall, I prefer mechanical keyboards, but I think that is primarily because
the build quality on them is just higher than your typical trash. The
mechanical switches are much less mushy than the rubber dome style, although
they can collect dust and hair more than more sealed-in types. The biggest
thing is that the keyboard doesn't have some bizarre layout, and just adheres
to the bog-standard IBM PC keyboard pattern, so that I can switch between
keyboards without cursing at the keys that aren't where I expect them to be.

------
chton
Mechanical keyboards are like the whiskeys of the keyboard world. They're not
for everybody, and can be an acquired taste, but there's a huge amount of
people who swear by them. They're also a premium product, so there is a bigger
barrier to entry than the normal products.

To me, a mechanical keyboard has been brilliant. I bought a Razer Blackwidow a
few years ago, and haven't looked back. It's much easier to type quickly on
than a non-mechanical, because every sensation of it is so defined and fast.
As a programmer, that means the connection between my brain and my computer
feels more natural.

However, I know programmers that can't stand the increased sound and don't
need or want the speed.

If you can afford to buy a keyboard on a whim, I would say "try it and see".
The only way to know if it is for you is by trying one for a while and
weighing the benefits against the negatives. Even if you don't particularly
like it over a regular rubber dome or ergonomic keyboard, at least you'll have
a premium keyboard that will last you a long time and will be better
constructed than most.

------
rietta
I type on a mechanical, though non-ergonomic keyboard, and like it quite a
lot. Specifically a DAS Keyboard Ultimate with Cherry Blue switches. I added
o-rings to quiet the report of the click a bit. I have not had tying
discomfort in a couple of years since switching to Dvorak layout and going
with a mechanical keyboard.

That said. I am not an RSI expert, and can only say anecdotally what I have
personally come to like.

I know at least a couple of developers who swear by the Kenisis Advantage -
[http://www.amazon.com/Kinesis-KB500USB-BLK-Advantage-
Contour...](http://www.amazon.com/Kinesis-KB500USB-BLK-Advantage-Contoured-
Keyboard/dp/B000LVJ9W8). It's a bit pricey, but is apparently a true ergonomic
option.

For a straight up nice mechanical with o-rings already installed, the Code
Keyboard from WASD is a nice option - see
[http://codekeyboards.com/](http://codekeyboards.com/).

------
paulmd
My employer wouldn't go for it, so I sprung for a mechanical keyboard out of
pocket. I got an IBM M12, which is a variant of the Model M clicky keyboard
with a Trackpoint built in. It looks and works like it's brand new.

Not thrilled with the trackpoint, the sensitivity is too low for a modern hi-
res display. If I turn the OS-level mouse speed way up, the trackpoint works
OK but the other mouse moves way too fast. I'd love one of the modern-built
clicky keyboards with the built-in trackpoint, but I can't find them. Thinking
about getting a gaming mouse that can have its DPI turned way down.

Or I could learn vim or emacs and forget about the mouse entirely...

~~~
sswezey
Check out the TEX Yoda. This is the best description page I could find for it:
[https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tex-yoda](https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tex-yoda)

------
dlevine
I was having a bit of RSI pain before I got my first mechanical keyboard about
4 years ago, and nothing since then. With that said, enough other factors
changed that I can't really attribute it to mechanical keyboards.

As for the keyboards themselves, I own 3 with different kinds of switches
(it's kind of a sickness). One cool thing about many mechanical keyboards is
that you can replace the keys, and there are a ton of different options to
choose from.

I would recommend Cherry MX Brown as a good starting point (since they are
non-clicky, and not too stiff). With that said, they are common enough that
you should be able to find some to play with before you buy.

------
Theodores
There is a lot to be said for having the same keyboard everywhere - I have
several Logitech MK250's - the keys are where they should be rather than just
slightly non-standard. Therefore consider sticking with what you know.

~~~
RankingMember
Agreed, though that keyboard would drive me nuts.

I stick with the basic non-mechanical cheap-o keyboards with what I call the
"classic" layout- no weird shapes, no playing around with the "Insert",
"PageDn", "PageUp", etc locations. This way, when I move to another keyboard
or go to help one of the vast majority of people who use a "classic" keyboard,
I'm not clumsily typing like it's my first day using a computer.

My family had an IBM PS/1 with a Model M variant that was clacky as hell and
honestly the feel wasn't something I'd want in a keyboard. I do recall really
liking the feel of the Apple Extended keyboard.

------
timlin
I have been using a Rosewill RK-9000RE
([http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823201044&cm_re=rosewill_rk9000re-_-23-201-044-_-Product))
for several months. So far, I really like it although I would probably try the
Cherry MX brown switches next time. I think the tactile bump would be nice.

I've tried the Kinesis Advantage a year ago. But it took a long time to
adjust, especially the arrow keys and numeric keypad. And after I adjusted, I
had trouble using my home computer keyboard.

------
jseliger
If you have something that works for you, you may just want to stick with it.
That being said, I've tried a bunch of mechanical keyboards and have been
using a Kinesis Advantage for about five years:
[http://jakeseliger.com/2011/07/17/further-thoughts-on-the-
ki...](http://jakeseliger.com/2011/07/17/further-thoughts-on-the-kinesis-
advantage-unicomp-space-saver-and-das-keyboard%E2%80%94two-years-later/) and
am in fact typing on one now.

Perhaps the best recommendation I can give is simple: I'd never go back if I
could avoid going back.

------
kasey_junk
I _love_ my mechanical keyboards and won't work without them. That said, they
aren't magic and there is at least some evidence that they are bad for certain
ergonomic style problems.

They can also be very pricey. I would ask around your colleagues to see if
anyone has one you can borrow for a little bit.

That said, if you can afford the expense I personally think it is silly to
skimp a little bit of money on your main input device for your main career
(assuming) tool. My order of importance of spending on machines is SSD,
Keyboard, RAM, Display, everything else.

------
joeclark77
To be honest, I often get keyboards from thrift stores. The old ones from
Microsoft or IBM about ten years ago are much more satisfying to type on than
the stuff you get with new computers today. A colleague of mine showed off a
"mechanical keyboard" a few weeks ago and I didn't understand the hype. It
felt great, just like one of the old solid keyboards I would buy from
Goodwill, but I still haven't seen what makes that innovative or worth big
bucks.

------
robgering
I use them and love them.

I was experiencing finger and wrist pain from typing and switched to a
mechanical keyboard, which seems to have stopped the pain. Note that I also
went to a tenkeyless layout in order to prevent a lot of motion when I move my
right hand to use the mouse.

You'll want to do some research into switches, as not all mechanical keyboards
are alike. The most popular variants are probably Cherry MX blues and browns.
I prefer the clicky feel of the blues, but they are really loud.

------
gamache
Mechanical keys are a pleasure to type on, but most mechanical keyboards are
of the non-split, non-ergonomic variety, so you'd be taking a step back from
the MS Natural keyboard. I have a wonderful tenkeyless keyboard with Cherry
brown switches, but I have had to retire it in favor of the less-mechanically-
satisfying but nicely split and adjustable Kinesis Freestyle 2. My wrists are
happier, even if my fingers and ears are a little disappointed.

~~~
zedpm
>you'd be taking a step back from the MS Natural keyboard

Not so fast; your story sounds just like mine, but in reverse. I used a MS
Natural keyboard for a couple of years, and over that time I developed
significant wrist pain. I tried a lot of things to alleviate the pain, but in
the end I had a conversation with someone who suggested buying a narrower
keyboard and keeping my mouse very close to the edge (thus avoiding stretching
my wrist too far for mouse use).

I ended up buying a tenkeyless mechanical keyboard with Cherry Browns[0] and
losing the wrist pain. [0]
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007VDKLLM/ref=oh_aui_searc...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007VDKLLM/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

------
ramtatatam
I'm using 'Ducky Zero' keyboard. In my particular case (sometimes I spend 14
hours in front of the screen) I see no big improvement apart from the fact
that when I type a letter it is typed (I hate when I'm typing a password in
console and I'm not sure if keyboard 'took' a letter) The keyboard I use is a
bit noisy however it reminds me old commodore times and I actually like this
noise.

------
brudgers
For me the geometry of the MSNE 4000 outweighs the advantages of mechanical
switches. Symmetric Alt and Ctrl plus sitting in my lap comfortably while I
type matter more[to me].

The MSNE 4000 is the result of Microsoft's dogfooding more than a consumer
facing product development cycle and it shows. If the marketing folks were
running the show it would have wireless, an asymmetric layout, and a Google
with Bing key.

------
melling
Should probably look through reddit. Lots of resources of right.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/keyboards](http://www.reddit.com/r/keyboards)

e.g. Keypress force.

Red (45 centiNewtons, 60 cN) Brown (45 cN, 60cN, tactile) Blue (50 cN, 65 cN,
click/tactile) Black (60 cN, 80 cN) Clear (65 cN, ?) Green (80 cN, 105 cN,
tactile)

Most people seem to like Blue and Brown. Blue sounds clicky.

~~~
zck
There's also
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/](http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/),
which is a bit more active.

------
cweagans
I prefer the Kinesis Freestyle over mechanical keyboards. The Kinesis has low-
force key switches, so overall fatigue is lower. I also use the Ascent bracket
from the same company, which gives me a split, vertical keyboard. It's really
nice, and I've seen a noticeable drop in wrist and finger fatigue because of
it.

~~~
randlet
This is a wonderful keyboard (although not mechanical). Having a split/angled
keyboard has done wonders for my shoulders/wrists.

------
koffiekop
I use a mechanical keyboard. And I have used it for a couple of years.

With rubberdome or ergonomic keyboards I always had problems with finger
strain. The tactile feel of the keyboard allows you to use both short and long
actions on the keys so that you don't get that strain.

However, they make a lot of noise and now I can't use it at work. ;(

~~~
tarentel
Brown switches with an o-ring mod are only slightly louder than, some,
membrane keyboards. Also, if you practice typing without bottoming out the
keys no one will notice although it's very difficult to get used to. If you
take it slow for a while though you'll be able to retrain your fingers. I have
no proof but I've read that it's also better for you.

------
sp332
Ars Technica did a video overview of various keyboard technologies:
[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2011/02/ask-ars-ergonomic-
ke...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2011/02/ask-ars-ergonomic-
keyboards-101/)

------
cschmidt
I've found mechanical keyboards start to give me a touch of RSI, where the
slim Apple keyboards don't. Maybe I'm just hitting the keys too hard or
something. I always give up using them, which is a shame because they feel
nice to the touch.

------
desdiv
Has there been any scientific studies done on the benefits of mechanical
keyboard?

I've used one for years and it definitely _feels_ faster and more comfortable,
but I honestly can't tell how much of that is due to the placebo effect.

------
urlwolf
I use a Maltron with linear cherry blacks. It was a great investment. Move
away from qwerty (I use colemak) and you will be on the safe side. Never had a
problem since switching.

------
PhrosTT
I like the MS Sculpt (the newer sexier ms natural).

If you look up 'sculpt for business' ($60) you can get it without a gross
mouse bundled in.

------
aerohit
Yes. Period. I have two, one each for work and office. Each of my colleague
bought one over the past few months.

Our favorite is Poker II.

------
Gonzih
I use poker 2 with blue switches and code keyboard with green switches.
Amazing experience. Love it.

------
CmonDev
I love mine (tenkeyless, brown switch).

------
commentzorro
==Background== I suffer from crippling joint pain. When it attacks my wrists I
can't even hold a cup of coffee with one hand. I feel every beat of my heart
as a pulse of pain in my wrists. It's not carpal tunnel though so I'm not sure
how that plays in to this opinion for your situation but some co-workers have
told me this holds for their CT too.

==Mouse== First, your mouse is your worst enemy. The buttons on your mouse are
crappy and way too stiff. The constant small motion of clicking, clicking,
clicking from the exact same position just sets you up for a fast increase in
pain when you go back to your keyboard. I've tried mousing left and right
handed to spread the pain. You can hook up two mice at the same time with no
change to functionality and you get used to using your other hand fairly
quickly. Still not much good though! I've tried trackballs, sideways ergonomic
mice, and everything else you can think of. They all suffer from the crappy
stiff minimal travel buttons. The thing that works best for me is a touchpad
... and learning to use a light tap! My favorite stand alone is the Logitech
Wireless T650 ([http://www.logitech.com/en-
us/product/touchpad-t650](http://www.logitech.com/en-
us/product/touchpad-t650)). Tracks well, handles very light taps, and is nice
and big for a touchpad. Next is the Adesso Smart Cat 410
([http://www.adesso.com/products/product-
detail-97.html](http://www.adesso.com/products/product-detail-97.html)). It's
wired and not as big, but it has edges and I like the ability to bump up along
the right edge and scroll with one finger rather than the Logitech two finger
scroll. It gets the scroll right a bit more consistently. Either of these
touchpad allow me to use a keyboard longer.

==Keyboards and Switches== The Cherry switches are ALL too stiff. The reds and
browns are best with the reds having an activation force of 45 cN. The browns
are smoother but have a 55 cN activation force. And none of them bottom out
nicely for me. You can use little o-rings to help a bit. The best way to try
all the Cherry switches is with this little device here:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N6DXTW4](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N6DXTW4).
But I couldn't come up with any keyboard/configuration that really helped me.
I've got a good dozen high end mechanical keyboards sitting in a closet. And I
found little difference between brands, keyboard layouts, "ergonomic
keyboards", etc.

Topre makes what might be a good solution in that they make keyboards with
variable key weights depending on key positions. Their boards are about $250
but I've not tried one as their home keys still seem too great a force for me
at this point.

For me, my go to keyboard is the Adesso SlimTouch 4400 series
([http://www.adesso.com/products/product-
detail-82.html](http://www.adesso.com/products/product-detail-82.html)). It
comes in both USB and wireless versions. The keys are cheapish membrane
switches and are still too stiff, but the travel and bottoming out are very
good. Unfortunately, it's a bit hit or miss as any particular keyboard might
be stiffer than one in another batch. Not sure why though. It also has a built
in reasonable quality touchpad for your right hand. There are some new Adessos
that I've not tried but look interesting. For example
[http://www.adesso.com/products/product-
detail-149.html](http://www.adesso.com/products/product-detail-149.html). I
probably should give it a go.

The best keyboard I've tried is the Razor Deathstalker Ultimate
([http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-
deat...](http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-keyboards-keypads/razer-deathstalker-
ultimate)). The key travel and bottoming out are excellent. The activation
force is still too high though. However, this is a silly expensive keyboard
because of the built in touchpad/display which, for all the hype and
engineering effort they put into it, is a crap touchpad. The sheer number of
times a tap isn't turned into a touch or turned into a double tap makes this
thing a joke. All the time and effort razer must have spent making the little
display do everything imaginable EXCEPT making it work as a touchpad. WTF
razer!

Finally, it's worth it to look in to Dragon for voice to text. It's worthless
for programming but can help take joint burden away for long text only things.
Speaking of which ... I'll stop here.

------
GSimon
Nice a topic I know a lot about on HN

Mechanical keyboards are more enjoyable to type on for one so that's something
to consider on it's own. In terms of your pinky getting sore after long usage
it might be less likely to occur with a mechanical keyboard because most
mechanical keyboard switches don't require you to press as hard to register a
keystroke compared to a non-mechanical/rubber-dome keyboard like the one you
have.

Most mechanical keyboards today use Cherry MX switches, there are a variety of
different Cherry MX switches to choose from. Some are louder than others and
have a different tactile feedback. A good reference to get an idea of what I
mean can be found at this link here:
[http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/mechanical_switches.php](http://www.mechanicalkeyboards.com/mechanical_switches.php)

It's a bit difficult to know which Cherry MX switch is right for you right
away, you can narrow it down to some degree beforehand but it's difficult to
have much certainty of which you'll like best until you try them. You can
visit your local computer store (Frys, or if you're in Canada than Canada
Computers) and try some out there. Otherwise you can order a switch tester:
[http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/keyboards/mechanical-key-
swit...](http://www.cmstore.eu/cm-storm/keyboards/mechanical-key-switch-
tester/) and decide from there, Coolermaster will also give you a discount on
your mechanical keyboard if you buy one of their mechanical keyboards from
them after purchasing one.

One of the most popular, entry-level, mechanical keyboards is the Coolermaster
Quick Fire Rapid and the Quick Fire XT. It's a safe purchase and good value.

There are a bunch of other factors to consider with mechanical keyboards as
well than would take forever to get into here. Some of those factors would be
keyboard layout, the standard layout is what you'll see on the Quick Fire
Rapid/XT (i.e the backspace/shift/enter keys are the standard sizing/spacing).

Another consideration is what type of keycaps you want on your keyboard. You
can buy aftermarket keycpas for premium that are usually better than the ones
that come with you keyboard, and with mechanical keyboards you can easily
replace your keycaps. This is where keyboard layout, as mentioned earlier, is
important because if you want to replace the keycaps at some point it will be
difficult to find a full set of them for a keyboard with a non-standard
keyboard layout.

In terms of ergonomic mechanical keyboards some exist but they aren't that
prevalent. I would recommend getting a keyboard with a standard layout and
progressing from there if necessary.

If you want to learn more check out the Wiki on reddit for the
mechanicalkeyboard sub:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/index](http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/index)

and if you have any questions you can ask them there are well, there is a
thread stickied at the top for people to ask questions.

As another user mentionned deskthority and geekhack are good resources also,
although they have more of an established community and although helpful are
less eager to walk newcomers through the buyer process. They would prefer to
answer more specific questions with regards to mechanical keyboards, as
opposed to the 'what keyboard should I buy if I should even get one in the
first place' type of questions.

